# royal YB



## The Reptile Loft (Jul 6, 2008)

hi was wundering what would i get if i put 2 yellow bellied royals together ?
thanks sam


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

25% ivory
50% yellowbellys
25% normal


those are odds per egg, you could actually get all ivories or none but those are the odds we go by i believe


----------



## The Reptile Loft (Jul 6, 2008)

thanks alot now should i get a pair lol 
thanks again


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

ur welcome
go for it
will be putting my ybs together next winter
ivorys are YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

id say go for it, or get a male paste land a female yb, hope for a yb pastel yb and breed to the yb female next year and go for pastel ivories 

lol o/j stick to simple stuff for now lol


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

wots a pastel ivory look like bexie?


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

tricky said:


> wots a pastel ivory look like bexie?


not much different to a normal ivory, but you can clearly see it

http://www.johnberryreptiles.com/images/Pastel Ivory_2.JPG


----------



## Herne (Jan 12, 2009)

wot does the term royal cb stand 4


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

cb = captive bred


thanks for pic bexie


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

captive bred royal cb


----------



## The Reptile Loft (Jul 6, 2008)

sounds a lil hard lol but tht royal is lovely :2thumb: 
wel dont no wot to get haha


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

you can get it by breeding pastel yb x yb

i think with that pairing you can get

pastel
ivory
normal
pastel ivory
pastel yb
yb

but as with all the %, you could get all pastel ivories, or could could get none, that is what makes it soo much fun.


----------

